# Dealing with Concentration Issues



## glointhedark (May 30, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if if there are any strategies or medication that has helped in dealing with impaired cognitive abilities.

My Dp/Dr started abruptly with my first experience with Pot a little more than two years ago. I remember I took Citalopram and Buspirone (40mg and 30 mg) respectively and this has help. This combination helped a bit with concentration issues but not as much as I have hoped for. On August 2010 I decided to discontinue the medication hoping that I will be able to cope with the symptoms without medication but this is not the case.

Recently, my DP has been getting much worse to the point where I can hardly concentrate on work and school. It has been really painful to not be able to effortlessly function and relate to co-workers. Currently at work I feel like I am just coasting by and I feel this might make it seem as I am just being lazy or un-motivated which is definitely not the case. Dealing with DP is by far the scariest and most difficult event to cope with in my life since it gets in the way of all aspects of my life.

Tomorrow I am visiting my psychiatrist and was wondering if of any alternatives in terms of medication that has helped, specifically with concentration problems?

Many thanks in Advance!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

glointhedark said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if if there are any strategies or medication that has helped in dealing with impaired cognitive abilities.
> 
> ...


Im searching for the same answers you are my friend.. The diminshed cognitive ability is the worst of the DP/DR symptoms in my opinion. I have to try a hundred times harder then i used to just to grasp "simple concepts".. its like my thought process just said fuck it and split on me.. Now its gotten so bad that i feel like im mentally challenged...

Adderal is the one medication that seems to give my brain energy, it dosent help with the diminshed thought process but it does help with energy for my brain. maybe you should look into stimulant medications like that and talk to your doctor about it.

Also ive tried every supplement out there from DMAE, to Phosphtidyserine, Aceytyl Carnintine, Choline.. none of them seem to help

I hope you find your answer because its not fair to live a life like this, it ruins every aspect of your life.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

"Also ive tried every supplement out there from DMAE, to Phosphtidyserine, Aceytyl Carnintine, Choline.. none of them seem to help"

How long were you on the supplements for?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Lisa32 said:


> "Also ive tried every supplement out there from DMAE, to Phosphtidyserine, Aceytyl Carnintine, Choline.. none of them seem to help"
> 
> How long were you on the supplements for?


a cuple months at a time for each of them, didnt notice anything close to improvements but that may just be me


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

This has been tough for me, too. I don't even do things I used to do because of concentration problems, like read books. I get a few sentences in and just turn off. Talking with people is hard too. Sometimes I just trust my auto-pilot on that front...


----------



## glointhedark (May 30, 2009)

Optimusrhyme and Infinite:

Thanks so much for the reply. It's comforting to hear I am not alone with these symptoms. I am sorry you guys are going through this as it is so painful. I guess there really is nothing else to do but try and remain optimistic which is definitely hard to do. I'm going to be visiting my therapist today and see what he recommends with regards to my concentration issues and I'll keep you guys updated.


----------

